# Just got a 2000 maxima. Need advice with mods.



## maxtoonice (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, I just bought a 2000 maxima SE. I have some basic knowledge of cars, but I'm still a noob when it comes to cars. I was wondering if I could get some recomendations for some inexpensive modifications. 
Something that will help with performace. I was looking into intakes and exhaust systems, and strut/sway bars for handling. Any advice towards brands? 
How about ebay? everything seems cheap in price so i'm guessing it'll also be cheap in quality. 
I dont have much money left, but I definately want to put some into my car. Any help is appreciated

thanks
Danny


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

First and most important, "you get what you pay for". "You buy cheap, you get cheap". Enough of the old sayings. There is a lot of good quality stuff available from lots of name brands. For inexpensive handling mods: Otto FSTB, Progress or Addco RSB. Next, lower the car with a good set of springs and new struts. Look in the for sale section on Maxima.org for both of these. Do research to see whats fits your situation or likes best. Big name branda like H&R, Eibach, KYB are sure bets. If you have any money left, look at intakes next-Berk Tuning is a good bet. Then exhaust-for the 2000 you need a Y and a B pipe. You do not need to replace the muffler unless its for personal preference. The stock muffer is excellent. For exhaust I would rank Cattman, then Warpspeed/Stillen, then Budget in order of quality. Cost on these are in the same order as quality. Funny how that happens.

Any questions on the above, just ask. Oh - are you auto or 5 speed? Fed or Cali spec?

Mike


----------



## maxtoonice (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Mike thanks for all the info, its much appreciated.
btw I have an auto and federal specs? i guess haha i dont even know.


----------



## 2kmaximase (Jul 18, 2004)

I would deffinatly rank budget over warpspeed and maybe stillen. Budget is stainless just like the rest of them and i've heard of no fitment issues


----------

